# Cars you've owned past and present....



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

I thought this might be fun after looking through some old photo's. Feel free to add your car with a brief story.......

My first car was a 1965 Rambler Classic 660 which was actually my parents car that I crashed in 1968 when I got my license. They gave it to me and I had to pay to fix it. The picture here is a friend of mine on a trip in 1969 and he apparently preferred the other car. Bob Beers


----------



## theroad87 (Jun 25, 2014)

*'64 Malibu*

No pic but first car was a farmer trade-in: '64 2-dr Malibu, 283 2bbl, 3 on the tree, bench seat. It already had baby moons and a '65 grill - customized! (Or more likely the '65 grill was a replacement after an accident of some kind - guessing an animal collision.) I was first kid in town to mount up Firestone Wide-Oval tires (in '69). Wish I still had that car. 

Second car (and first car in marriage) was a pretty clean '64 Falcon 4-dr, 6-cyl, auto during my stint in USN. Not missing it. :wave:

Third car and first brand new car (after that Falcon crapped out) was a '72 Pinto hatchback. Wish still had it too (really!). It was a fun car & got us cross-country a couple times. Ended up as kids' "jungle jim" in the driveway & wife sold it for $75 in a garage sale. It drove away. 

Mike


----------



## Punisher2009 (Oct 21, 2015)

My first car was a 72' Nova. 350 3 speed on the floor. Cool car but would not have lasted. It was a rust bucket then.


----------



## Hotrodzz3 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've had an addiction to fast cars since before I actually got my licence here's a list of some of what I had. Wish I still had most of them as a couple of them would be worth big bucks these days
64 Buick Wildcat (401)
71 Cougar Conv (429 4spd Ram Air) later found out they only made 12 of these
66 Nova (327 4spd) at one time I had 3 of these
77 Olds 442
74 Corvette (383) Sold to a guy in Austrilia
99 Corvette Conv (LS1 6spd) my present toy!


----------



## Punisher2009 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hotrodzz3 said:


> I've had an addiction to fast cars since before I actually got my licence here's a list of some of what I had. Wish I still had most of them as a couple of them would be worth big bucks these days
> 64 Buick Wildcat (401)
> 71 Cougar Conv (429 4spd Ram Air) later found out they only made 12 of these
> 66 Nova (327 4spd) at one time I had 3 of these
> ...



I wish I had that Wildcat now!


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*you guys need to put PICTURES! up please*

So for me it was/is obvious I am not a car guy/ gear head/ motor head/ or whatever but my second ride was a 1965 Comet Caliente convertible. the engine seized after about 1000 miles. The seller saw me coming in 1970 or so.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*dead right with this ride.....*

Not being a car guy, I needed something dependable. This 1962 combination hearse/ambulance picked up an injured person and if he died in transport, they took off the light and headed to the morgue. Drove this to high school.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

A hearse at a high school... Awesome. My first car was a '69 Le Mans. 400/400 40-60 bench seat car. Pretty fast but sucked gas bad, sold it and got a '64 SS Impala, really fast and sucked even more gas. It was a 4 speed car and had a 327 bored out to a 331 with a hot cam in it. Wish I never got rid of that car, but had a kid on the way and needed to be more responsible.


----------



## Punisher2009 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hell I want that hearse right now! All blacked out and a Punisher skull ghosted on the hood.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Hearsin' around....*

It was just the start for me. Here is a shot at the high school car wash with me supervising.


----------



## Icediver (Jun 7, 2002)

My first was a 1969 Chevy Chevelle Greenbriar station wagon. I'm getting diving equipment out of the back.







[/URL][/IMG]
Second was a 1976 Chevy Monza 2+2







[/URL][/IMG]
3rd was a 1981 Pontiac Firebird Formula 4spd Hurst, put over 200000 miles on it in less that 2 years.







[/URL][/IMG]
Then I had a VW camper bus, a 1971 Ford F100, a 1972 Mustang, 63 4 door Buick LaSaber, then a 77 Ford LTDII, 1983 Chevy Malibu Classic Estate wagon, 95 Saturn SL2, 1999 Jeep Grand Cherokee, and now a 2004 Grand Cherokee.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

My first car was a 1967 Fairlane GTA Convertible. About 3 months after I got it ($800) my Dad and I dropped a 428 CJ with dual carbs. It could turn low 11s in the quarter mile. While we worked on it, I still wanted a driver, so i picked up a 1967 Galaxie XL convertible for $400. Eventually sold the Galaxie and traded the Fairlane for a 68 AMX, which sadly caught on fire and burned to a cinder 2 years later .

-Paul


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

If you made a slot car version of your first car, include a picture of that.

Old 
Blue


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Nice rides boys, In college I got a nice Caddy....*

Drove this baby cross country in 1973 with a couple of buddies.... Camping in Yellowstone was a hoot.... Cross country for me is Long Island to California and back. You midstaters probably don't understand that. Bob


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

first cars

59 Ford Galaxie 500.
64 Chevy Chevelle SS, 327 4 speed., owned 6 days.. stolen, first day I drove it to high school
65 Chevy Impala SS, 409, 4 speed, (2) 4bbl... 4:11 gears. stolen 1 year later.
for fast things.. I switched to motorcycles.. parked in my bedroom.

1990, 1979 Corvette.. I restored and rebuilt,,, 383, aluminum heads. chrome headers and side pipes. 500 horsepower on dyno. sold in 2004
Silver Metal Flake, DuPont Imron.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

mr_aurora said:


> Drove this baby cross country in 1973 with a couple of buddies.... Camping in Yellowstone was a hoot.... Cross country for me is Long Island to California and back. You midstaters probably don't understand that. Bob


do it on a motorcycle.. I did in 1983... 7,300 miles in 15 days. and camped 12 of the 15 days.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Cushman scooter
1961 Ford Falcon Futura he one with bucket seats and 3 tear drops on the rear fender.
1967 Honda 125
1964 4 dr Malibu
1969 Buick GS 400
1972 Chevy Vega (Left it in Spain traded it for $100.00 and a Turntable) (new)
1972 Plymouth Valiant ( son ran it out of oil in 1990 or I would still have it loved the slant 6)
1982 Chevy Celebrity (new)
1977 Ford Granada (Wife)
1991 Chevy Geo (new)
I bought my wife a big boat Ford LTD can't recal what yera it was
2000 Ford Windstar
2003 Plymouth Voyager (New)
2007 Town and Country (New)
2003 Town and Country (Wife) still have it 149,000
2012 Nissan Versa


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*my first brand new car......*

1973 Plymouth Satellite Sebring. I always wanted a RoadRunner and this is as close as I got. Drove it to Florida for my 1yr anniversary. Still have the wife, wish I had the car....


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

1969 to 1972, 1966 Honda CB77, (305 Superhawk)
1972 to 1975, 1972 Honda CB750 (New)
1975 to 1983, 1975 Honda GL1000 (Goldwing, New) first year of production
1983 to 1987, 1983 Honda GL1100 (Goldwing, New).. TOTALED with 149,000 miles
1984 to 1990, 1983 Honda VF750F (Interceptor)
1987 to 2005, 1986 Honda GL1200SEI, (Special ) fuel injected.. NEW
1990 to 2005, 1988 Honda CBR1000F, (Hurricane) NEW.
2005 to present, 2005 Honda VTX1800F, (New) first year for this model. first one sold in Ohio.

I can also do all of my cars... but it is much longer.
I love data bases.. and I have all the miles I put on all my bikes and cars/trucks.

I have photo's of all of my motorcycles.. not so much on cars/trucks.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

mr_aurora said:


> I thought this might be fun after looking through some old photo's. Feel free to add your car with a brief story.......
> 
> My first car was a 1965 Rambler Classic 660 which was actually my parents car that I crashed in 1968 when I got my license. They gave it to me and I had to pay to fix it. The picture here is a friend of mine on a trip in 1969 and he apparently preferred the other car. Bob Beers


I've either been collecting or making the cars/trucks I've owned in ho slots.
got a good start. but a ways to go.. LOL luckily my list is fairly short :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Icediver (Jun 7, 2002)

Haven't been doing them in HO but trying to collect or build 1/24, 1/25 scale models of the cars that my family has owned. I can't find the LTDII, or the Saturn SL2 or SL1. I'm working on the 83 Malibu SW now.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Here is my list, I hope I don't miss any:
'53 Dodge Coronet 4 Door
'67 Chevelle 4 Door
'69 Fiat 850 Sport Coupe
'70 Plymouth Duster
'71 Dodge Demon
'74 Dodge Ramcharger
Olds Vista Cruiser wagon bought at a Yard Sale for $40
'78 Triumph TR7
'79 Subaru Brat
'81 Plymouth Horizon TC3 Miser(best value for the $$$, had to only put an altenator and a clutch cable in it in over 161,000 miles)
'82 Dodge Charger 2.2
'67 Dodge Charger (still have it)
'62 Dodge pick-up
'86 Pontiac Grand Am SE(A "demo" I bought that was painted a color that wasn't offered)
'87 Chrysler LeBaron Convertible (another awesome dollar value; quit driving it at 186,000 miles due to no display on digital dash. 2.5L Turbo
'86 Porsche 944 Turbo
'96 Ford Mustang GT w/Nitrous(fast, fun, totaled by a 16 year old girl who hit me while she was being taught how to drive)
2002 Roush 360R Mustang(bought it in 2003, it was 1 year old, 2,810 total miles on it. It now has 73,000 miles. I'll NEVER sell it, get asked quite often if I would like to sell it.)
'97 Honda Civic Coupe-cheap, dependable transportation. My youngest son has it now.
'99 Ford Contour SE 4 Door(V-6, 24V DOHC, 5-speed Getrag manual trans) 

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
W-S, NC

P.S. Had a '78 Dodge Ramcharger, too.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

here are some I have had for a while .
56 belair 2dr cp. 283 th350 
59 impala convertible 348 tripower auto
59 elcamino 283 4bbl duals white tuck n roll interior
59 sedan delivery 283 tripower auto
60 impala convertible 283 4bbl auto
60 brookwood 2dr wagon 348 tripower 4spd
I sold the blue 66 chevy pickup 400 sb 3spd
I traded away the V8 64 nova wagon for a rusty 56 belair convertible body .

here are some of the chevy trucks I put together 
my green 97 s10 I did a chassis swap ,it has 100.000 less miles now.
red blk. 93 GMC I built and I painted and put a 1975 454 in it.
my wifes 1951 chevy pickup body that I put on a complete running 85 chevy s10 chassis with a V6 auto.
and my blue 89 s10 yard rat push truck that was useless -2wd so
I did a chassis swap to make it into a 4x4...

55 belair 4dr waiting to be made into a 2dr convertible using a ruff 56 belair convertible .
51 ford 4door body getting a 4 inch roof chop and 2dr conversion and all chevy drivetrain..
50 ford chopped top tudor being built with all chevy drivetrain and wiring for dependability and everyday drivability .
65 chevy pickup rat rod shop truck 6cyl 3spd on the tree .


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I may be a bit partial to Mustangs...



Bob and Tom, this is the one you saw in progress below.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

...and last but not least.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

Aj I like the last mustang


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2015)

My first was a 71 chevy wagon with 400 bb. Then 77 Granada, 56 Chevy pu, big back window, 72 Cadillac ambulance, 85 Toyota Xtra cab. Current is 91 Toyota xtra cab, 88 S-10 xtra cab 406 sb and 2011 Toyota Xrunner with super charger.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

heres how I roll.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Clyde---Suh-weeeet ride!!!!... High Country Special*?*...

John
.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*As an adult............*

and I use that term loosely!! I bought a vintage mint Hearse 1950 Cadillac from a funeral home upstate NY and had fun with it for a few years. Wound up selling it to a local funeral home who used it in parades.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

LOVE the license plate Bob


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

http://s193.photobucket.com/user/Rawafx/media/April Items/MustangPics009.jpg.html?o=97

Trying to load a photo.

Bob Weichbrodt
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Here's my list starting when I was 16:
1960 MGA 1600
1962 Plymouth Valiant
1957 Chevy 2 door sedan 301 4speed
!964 Chevelle
1967 Mustang GT fastback 390 4speed 
1966 Mustang hardtop 289 4 speed
1975 Honda 250 Elsinore
1973 Firebird Formula 400 4speed
1968 VW Beetle
1967 Camaro RS 350 auto


1971 Camaro SS
1977 Buick Regal
1973 Ford F150 P/up
1969 Mustang Mach 1
1982 Toyota Corolla
1986 Chevy Astro minivan
1992 Toyota Paseo
1987 Toyota Celica GTS
1995 Toyota 4Runner
2005 Honda CRV
Plus some other Toyota's in there (worked as a Toyota mechanic for 33 years)


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2015)

Rawafx, there was a Parkway Ford in the town I grew up in, in Oregon.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I got the plate after doing some of the '98 Power Tour with my two youngest sons. Two other great plates I have had are:
T-JET
ARCA #29
I am waiting for NC to require front plates on all vehicles. I will immediately go register for the personal plate: 3M TA3
I saw this on a car behind me on the Dan Ryan Expressway in Chicago in the mid 80's. If you haven't figured it out yet scribble it on a piece of paper and stand in front of a mirror holding it up. That's what a driver in a car in front of you will see in his rear view mirror.

:thumbsup:
Bob weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

my super charged 05 coupe 600 rwh


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Here is my toy, it thinks its a 5600+ lb 4wd muscle car. 

Its a Big cubic inch small block, custom ported big valve aluminum heads, supercharged, 12 psi, water & race fuel injected toy. 






































Boosted


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

nice toy man!
LOL


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

first car: '70 Chevelle










second car: '77 Cougar, no photos... not missing much

third car: '73 Nova, swapped out the 250 I-6/PG for a 307/TH350 out of a Nova that a neighbor wrecked










next: '85 Celebrity wagon, wanted something sensible for college










next: '70 Monte Carlo, not running when I got it, drove this '72 Cutlass while working on the MC



















then got married, had to grow up... to be continued

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

drove this Charger for a while...










then I switched back to big RWD V8s...



















then moved into the 21st century...










and now my DD is a rental-grade 2007 Altima. Nice enough car, but boring as heck.

however, around the time we got married, I bought this and stashed it away... have had it for 22 years now and still roll it around every chance I get on weekends...










--rick


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*65 Impala SS*










--rick--

that is exactly like the 65 SS Impala my Mom had(minus the wire wheel covers) when I started driving.
thank you for the picture.
I bought a black 1960 Galaxie to beat snot out of (no pics) and did so without permission.
LOL
really do wish I had that Impala
Merry Christmas


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I will start with my 1st. 

1983 Chevy S-10 4x4 2.8l V-6 4speed. I blew the motor up in short order. Grandmother drove a 1991 Chevy Z28 Camaro custom Convertible. She parked near a corner and a semi turning ended up crushing the rear end of the car. She paid for her then boyfriends shop to put the V-8 engine and transmission into my 4x4 S10. Couldn't keep the tires from smoking. If it even rained the 4x4 was definitely needed. 

Lets just say when I left for the Air Force 11 months later I had 1/2 point left on my license thanks to a generous judge. :freak:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

My Baby


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

Current:

1965 Chevelle, 406 4 speed
1972 El Camino 454 SS
1951 Olds Super 88 roadster

Past (some)

1968 Chevelle SS 427
1965 Galaxie 500 460 Interceptor
1968 442 4 speed
1971 Cutlass
1968 Caprice
1972 Gran Sport
1970 GTO
1968 GTO
1965 Biscayne

I wish I still had most of them!


----------



## theroad87 (Jun 25, 2014)

*My El Caminos*

My 87 El Camino: GM Perf 350 crate motor w/ Quick Fuel 4-bbl, Hooker Headers, 2-1/2" dual exhaust w/ Flowmasters, 200R4 AT, 3:73 Posi w/ Hotchkis suspension, 1" drop rear springs & air bags, 2" drop front spindles w/ 13" Baer discs, quick ratio steering, 17" Eagle Alloy 211 wheels, Goodmark steel 2" cowl induction hood, PPG Bright Yellow/PPG Black, Line-X bedliner & charcoal gray cloth interior.








Originally was silver over burgundy 2-tone Conquista model. I'm considering an LSx engine swap.

And with my other 87 El Camino: 305 4-bbl w/ MSD (no computer), 200R4 AT, 2" drop front spindles, quick ratio steering, 1" drop rear springs, 15" Cragar S/S wheels, white w/ blue interior. Wife drives this one when we take both to car shows or out cruising.








I keep saying the white one is "for sale" but haven't posted or listed it yet.

Mike


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

read it and weep!
I was the husband of the proud owner of this car!









or 1 like it


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Well I must say Slot King you kept it in very good shape for it's age.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

My sister went away to college so I took over her "65 Mustang. But my first car was also my favorite. A 1970 Cyclone GT. The Cyclone was Mercury's answer to the Torino. Boy do I wish I still had that car. It had a 350 C and would beat 400 GTO's and 327 Vettes. If I ever win the lottery I will find another one.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Here is my list.

1955 Chevy convertible. I bought it in 1966. I still have it. (Hence my HT handle.)










1968 Chevelle 307 3 speed with overdrive. Not fast, but the overdrive was fun to drive.
1975 Chevy Monza 2+2. I later turned it into a little screamer. I sold it to a friend. His son totaled it.
1985 Mustang GT 5.0 convertible - Candy red with white leather interior. I also had a company car. I only drove the Mustang on hot dates. I rarely drove it. It developed running problem. Ford couldn't fix it. I traded it for a Pontiac.
19xx Pontiac Bonneville - Green with tan interior. Traded it in.
19xx Pontiac Bonneville supercharged - Red with tan interior. A pickup t-boned me. Totaled the car. Broke my leg. Lucky to be here.
1998 Pontiac Bonneville supercharged - Metallic beige with tan interior. Traded it in.
2005 Pontiac Grand Prix GT - Black with tan interior. Transmission started to shift hard at 100,000 miles. Traded it in.
2015 Chevy Equinox - White with tan interior.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok I have to post a quick story about the Yugo, I had a friend that had a Renault Le Car, he bought it new, what a dog, well anyway he came to work laughing about racing with another car and he won. Not being a car guy he had no idea what brand of car it was but he had won the stop light contest, (I think it was a lane merge or something, that started it) but anyway we went to the library (this is prior internet days) and looked in all the Road & track books we could find until we figured out from his description it was a Yugo, Sorry Mike, but this was a killer story at the time and If I had video I could be a rich man. 

Killer cars & trucks Gentlemen, yes Mike, even the Yugo

Boosted


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

my 93 GMC tow vehicle that I built with a 1975 454 .
and my black chopped 50 ford tudor being built with all chevy drivetrain.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I took my wife to the ford dealer.
I said I would wait while she found what she wanted!
she was so excited!! I do not think that car lasted a year!!

On the brite side, there was a joke store close to where I worked in DC.

so the following week she got in it to go to work, and when she started it, it popped, cracked, whistled and smoke bellowed out from he hood!!

she came screaming back to the house as I stood and laughed! She was pissed!

Boy I missed being by that joke store!:jest::jest::jest:

oh year, almost forgot.
the local Cadillac dealer had a deal, buy a Cadillac from him and get a free yugo!


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Great cars!!*

here is my tow vehicle


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Well good thing that's a GM because owning a couple Fords and now an AMC it's going to get a workout!    Happy New Year Bob.


----------



## EXPRESSEMERY (Dec 31, 2015)

*cars i still own*

couple of my current rides


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

slotking said:


> read it and weep!
> I was the husband of the proud owner of this car!
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty loose with the use of the word "Sport"


----------

